# 75g - its a jungle in there.



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

That's a beautiful tank and nice job on the video.


----------



## drazend (Sep 17, 2012)

Ditto! I love your aquascape. Right now, mine is very much a typcial "fish tank" I'm slowly replacing the plastic plants and cheesy decorations that we don't care for, I hope it ends up and beautiful as yours when we are done.

Good Job!


----------



## Politikz_Amore (Sep 24, 2012)

Here's this weeks pictures.


----------



## KFryman (Sep 4, 2012)

Love the dutch style. Great contrast as well!


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

dude, I want your trimmings


----------



## CatSoup (Sep 21, 2012)

It's gorgeous!


----------



## Politikz_Amore (Sep 24, 2012)

Decided to re-scape, and add a few species of plant to the line-up.
I will have to re-organize some once new varieties grow out some.
Also not 100% on the new woodwork.

Added - C. Furcata, C. Caroliniana, C. pulcherrima, Glechoma hederacea, L. Peruensis, Glossostigma elatinoides.


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

All the red made the tank nice.


----------



## Woody0229 (May 19, 2011)

The color variation is super pretty well done!!!


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice growth


----------



## apfunk (Oct 23, 2012)

Albino Tiger Barbs?


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

I like the variety of colors in this tank


----------



## Politikz_Amore (Sep 24, 2012)

Yes, Tiger Barbs. Full of energy, and easy to keep. I have 8 albinos and 8 regular. plus a common pleco to complete the stocklist. This tank is all about the plants. All the pretty fish are in my 125g South American Community Tank, minus my mated discus pair.

I have been continuing my slow growth regiment. Daily Dose nutrients every other day. Daily - glutaraldehyde (45ml). Dosing potassium and iron daily to maintain PPMs. 

Glechoma hederacea is starting to spread. Definitely producible in submerged form. Peruensis is settling in. Still trying to push the hygrophila corymbosa to a deeper red color.

6Bulb HOT5 Rack @ 17.5 inches from substrate.


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

What re the red plants in the background??


----------



## Politikz_Amore (Sep 24, 2012)

Rotala Macrandra and Ludwigia Sp. Repens


----------



## rowrunner (May 22, 2012)

Great looking tank!! This is exactly what I would want in a tank, the only thing that I'm missing is uhmmm.....ability.


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

That looks awesome, I love it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tcal01 (Apr 23, 2012)

wow great growth and great dutch style aquascape. i think grouping the rotala macrandra together more would make it look better


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

Gosh id love some trimings of the red ludwigia youve got there in the back. And Absolutely awsome scape, i really like the one active school of fish as well, it really helps move your eye around the tank. Great job


----------



## dfish2077 (Oct 2, 2012)

That tank is amazing. Where do you get your plants at? We have two fish stores here where I'm at, PETCO and a LFS called petlife. Neither of which have very good choice for plants. I'm in the begining stages of building up my low tech 55 gal. To a hi tech plant aquarium.I'm debating ordering plants online when I get better lighting and more ferts.


----------



## Politikz_Amore (Sep 24, 2012)

We are lucky enough to have several LFSs around the twin cities. You have to go on fish/plant order day to get the prettiest specimens. Honestly Petsmart is the Mart/CO with better in-the-box plants. I have collected my plants from the 5 local fish stores, a few friends in the Aquarium Society, and through trades at my MAPC meetings as well. Sometimes you have to buy the best you can find, and wait for the new growth to look better.

IF you are lucky enough to live farther south numerous species have invaded the native areas. I found 5 different stem plants on my last FL manatee tour. Plus removing invasives is relatively free and helpful as long as you do not re-release them.


----------



## Politikz_Amore (Sep 24, 2012)

I knew I would be getting new plant species this week. Along withe the
fact that I simply have not been happy with the layout led me to let most
areas grow out this last week.

Trimmed what I had to, and left anything that wasn't casting serious shadows.

All three cabombas, rotala wallichi, and the glechoma hederacea (creeping charlie) 
will be moved next week when I re-organize the colors.

Added Blyxa Japonica, Staurogyne Repens, and Hygrophila Odora. Once these
grow out things can really start to take shape.

Like the thread title says, especially this week it is a jungle in there.


----------



## Azarakiah (Sep 22, 2011)

correct me if im wrong, but i looked at some pics in the photobucket album and i see a very familiar tank, looks like a tank from the youtube video "discus feeding on beef heart" or something like that


----------



## Lab_Man (Dec 7, 2012)

This is my first post on planted tank and I just want to say that I am in awe of the beautiful aquascape you have created. It is breathtaking.


----------

